# Rivmage's urban style homestead



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought I would start this thread to follow my progress and set backs.

I'll start out with a success, our silver fox doe had her first litter of kits under our care. She kindled 9 kits. We're expecting our next batch of kits in a day.

Thanks, 
Scott

P.S. Enjoy the pictures below.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice! I particularly like the flip flop action going on there  I'm kinda partial to them myself... pretty much year round


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, we were just in the garage so no need to put on real shoes. Stealth rabbit and quail raising.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 16, 2016)

Flip flops are a necessity.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2016)

You haven't experienced true flip flop ecstasy till you wear them out in the snow to feed the chickens


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sure the wife did that a couple of years back when we had chickens. My casual footwear is croc knock offs, they hide my ugly toes.

P.S. How's the snow in your area LS?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2016)

LOL... I don't know, for some reason I just can't get into/do crocs. I don't like my feet "surrounded" by "plastic". Just got back from a 40 mile round trip drive and the roads are fine... wet, but no major issue. Some side roads in the heavier snow areas are a bit "slushy" but again, no biggie. I'm sure the higher elevations are NOT fairing so well.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 16, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You haven't experienced true flip flop ecstasy till you wear them out in the snow to feed the chickens


Or when you were shoes that don't have fabric on top out in three foot snow because you cat got out.
But good idea @Latestarter I might try this evening.


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 18, 2016)

Second doe kindled today, 8 kits. She kindled on the wire and not the nestbox. All the kits were cold to the touch but, alive. Currently, the wife and I are working on warming them up in an egg incubator. We're hoping to return the kits with the doe once we have them nice and toasty.   Hoping these little ones make it.

Scott


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2016)

It wasn't 3 feet of snow.......but this is east Texas!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2016)

OOOoooooo high fashion! Stylin' there Bay!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 18, 2016)

Thought for a minute you had 'toe socks' on.  Remember toe socks?  Kinda like a glove for your feet - but a real pain to put on and really funny feeling on your feet!


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 22, 2016)

We lost one of the baby bunnies. Each doe is now caring for 8 kits a piece.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry about your baby bunny. Eight kits for each doe are very good litters.


----------



## Rivmage (Apr 30, 2016)

We're down to 15 babies. They just turned two weeks old.

We are dealing with some late snow storms in Colorado. 

Scott


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2016)

That's a cute bunny. Sorry that you have lost a bunny.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 30, 2016)

The late storms are the worst. Stay safe neighbor!


----------



## Rivmage (May 1, 2016)

The worst part of these storms is they last for days so unable to work on the yard/garden area. Next weekend if supposed to be wet too.

Scott


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2016)

Yeah. I'm going to be away next weekend in Texas but I know it will be wet. Hoping to be able to ride on my birthday though.


----------

